# Help Upgrading



## nick0814 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just purchased and installed a new 80" Sharp so my budget for upgrading my sound has been reduced.

I have a Harman Kardon HK247 7.1 receiver - Atlantic Technology FS-3200 on wall speakers - and a 10" Velodyne sub.

I'm thinking going to a newer more powerful receiver will wake the on wall speakers up as they are rated up to 140w and I'm only putting 50w to them now.

My current surrounds are in the ceiling but this is my thoughts. Keep my 3200's add some in wall speakers to give me 7 channels and maybe upgrade my surrounds as well.

Think the 3200's with more power will satisfy me or should I look at adding some tower speakers for the front as well?

I also want to upgrade the sub, but do I go with one or two subs and have 7.1 or 7.2 ??


room is 17x14


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Giving your speakers triple the power to get them close to their rating should help them sound better, especially in the lower end. Adding two subs instead of one should give you a better response overall if you have them placed properly.


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

I would say the weak spot is the subwoofer. An upgrade to a 15" or 18" or pair of 12's would make more difference than all the other things combined. Upgrading a receiver because of power is pretty pointless. You are talking about a db or two and you don't likely use even a fraction of what you have now. If another receiver has features that you want and will use, then a receiver upgrade would make sense. Upgrading for amplifier power makes none at all to me. I would say your money would be best spent on the bass.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

fmw said:


> Upgrading a receiver because of power is pretty pointless. You are talking about a db or two and you don't likely use even a fraction of what you have now.


I agree. Twice the power is only a 3 db increase in volume, which some people have trouble hearing. In order for it to sound twice as loud to the ear, a 10 times increase in power is needed, like 100 watts to 1,000 watts.

That said, if your receiver is audibly distorting at higher listening volume, the amplifier may be clipping, which sends nasty harmonics to your speakers, with the slight possibility of damaging them.

The biggest reason for upgrading a receiver is more features, like Audyssey room processing, more HDMI inputs, etc.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You could always look at picking up a good used amp to power you front speakers if your receiver doesn't have enough juice to push them. What's your budget for an upgrade?

I personally would say upgrade your sub but you need to take a few things into consideration.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree the AVR is unlikely to be the root cause of your problem.
I have never heard your speakers but that would be my starting point.
Since I do not know what you mean by waking up your speakers it could also be your sub.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Upgrade the sub


----------

